
Sphere Packing Solved in Higher Dimensions (2016) - sinemetu11
https://www.quantamagazine.org/sphere-packing-solved-in-higher-dimensions-20160330
======
mturmon
As accessible on the "past" link above, there was a good discussion earlier on
this solution of sphere-packing in d = 8 and d = 24, featuring an epic
explanatory comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11394534](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11394534)

------
Osmium
Note this is from 2016.

------
RockofStrength
[http://oeis.org/A257479](http://oeis.org/A257479) Maximal kissing number in n
dimensions: maximal number of unit spheres that can touch another unit sphere.

------
CyberDildonics
Now I wait for a github link

